# Tor firewall add servers , remove country restriction



## jamunrl (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi i am trying to add servers to Tor (torproject.org) to remove country restrictions on videos from different websites such as bbc.com and i don't know how to do it. I got the server but I don't know what do do next? can anyone help


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Forum rules state: 



> You may not ask for assistance to circumvent restrictions or security on any computer system or network


Sorry we can't help.

BG


----------

